
'Gigantic chasm under Antarctic ice' - benologist
http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-35303779
======
JoeAltmaier
I wonder why they don't use radar from a satellite to map the rock under the
ice? The Juno satellite carries this kind of equipment to measure the core of
Jupiter. And it was tested over the Antarctic.

